# DEX-P99RS in America Finally



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like Pioneer got their heads out of their asses and will be bringing the DEX-P99RS to America along with a new "ricer friendly" product line. 

Going to be designating product quality by "stages", so if you got a stage 3 HU, u should get a stage 3 speaker kit and amps, etc.

Interesting.

Pioneer announces new four-stage car stereo organization | 2010 CES - CNET


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

thats great news! (about the p99rs).


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I knew they would bring it here eventually. This is excellent news. 

Since they are bringing the TS-W252PRS here, I can only assume they will also bring the RS line of drivers. Maybe I can finally get my paws on a TS-S1RSII.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I wonder what the costs will be? Anybody at CES got any insight?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, time to put the F90bt up for sale. I have been waiting all week to see if this was announced. Now I just need to find an ETA and a source for one.



azngotskills said:


> I wonder what the costs will be? Anybody at CES got any insight?


My guess is $1000-$1200, but I would just keep an eye on the pioneerusa site later this week. They will update it pretty much in real time. They already have the deck on there. 

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/CarAudioVideo/In-Dash/CD-Players/Pioneer/DEX-P99RS


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

well this sucks i'll be getting my P01 in a couple weeks


----------



## psteele (Aug 5, 2008)

Pioneer USA - Speakers

Pioneer USA - Speakers

Pioneer USA - Subwoofers

Detailed pics are also up now...


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome awesome awesome awesome awesome awesome awesome

Now just to wait a year or two to get one used :surprised:


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Horsemanwill said:


> well this sucks i'll be getting my P01 in a couple weeks


 You can't be serious? Everyone knew there was a chance these could make it over. The differences you are loosing out on are small (Need for FM booster, some Japaneese menus). But who knows if the internals with be different...time will tell...you might have a slightly nicer unit?

Anyway, you (and the small few) will have yours installed and jamming waay before anyone else in the US will even get a chance to buy one. Just taking a guess....I bet these won't show up until the second to third quarter? Will have to wait and see if they anounce it.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ya and i probably got a better deal then most of the others


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Time to start watching eBay.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

That 10" sub looks pretty sweet. Anyone have specs on it? Also, are those new components supposed to replace the 720PRS? They appear to use the same surround, similar cone material, and have a similar basket but possibly a neo magnet... The passives look to be the same.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

I was really hoping for the PRS 4" that has was kippel tested to make it over. It looks like we are getting a 2.5" +/- mid range instead.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Horsemanwill said:


> ya and i probably got a better deal then most of the others


Yeah man...get that thing in and enjoy it. Stop regreting a nice purchase...how often do you get a chance to sit at home and order a nice Pioneer Japan deck?



As far as those TS-S062PRS 2-5/8" midranges....It looks like Pioneer was listening to their Asian and Euro Team Pioneer members. You just know they wanted a smaller mid than the 4"PRS to mount in the pillars. I found the 4" to be too big for my dash area and too nice to put in the kicks. I was worried about debris getting between the phase plug and voice coil. So...we get a dash/pillar midrange...and if you want to run kicks....just get the 5 1/4" driver. So don't be down about the 4"...well lets hope this new driver is just as nice.


OK, as far as the new components The TS-C172PRS and TS-C132PRS. They state that the tweeter has _*"the worlds first pure crystal cast voice coil."*_ OK, I don't remember the TC-C720PRS tweets having that...so it looks like they tweeked the line some. Will have o hear these.



As far as the sub....again it looks like they took notes from the Asian and Euro market. It is just not common to have a 10" as your only sub in the line here in the states but 10's seem to be very common abroad. The sub look very nice. I am sure it will have a price on it.

Would love to try the whole stage 4 system out. Dealers should offer a stage 4 package discount.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Says the MSRP on the Pioneer site the MSRP is $1399.00


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

nar93da said:


> Says the MSRP on the Pioneer site the MSRP is $1399.00


It dropped already; it's 1350 now.  At that rate, by the time it gets here it might be under a grand


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

where do u guys see pricig? nm i see it guess i really did get it for a great price


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm tempted now. I'm switching over to a alpine screen with the H701 and this is really tempting me.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i said i see it


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

dear alpine.....are you watching any of this????
looks like my HU choice is made....
just ducky my freinds, just ducky...


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

alachua said:


> I was really hoping for the PRS 4" that has was kippel tested to make it over. It looks like we are getting a 2.5" +/- mid range instead.


 me too, but that mid looks nice too... heck all those speakers look sexy!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

nar93da said:


> Says the MSRP on the Pioneer site the MSRP is $1399.00


like we EVER PAY msrp! :laugh:


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

hopefully my pioneer distributor can get me one. that thing is going in my truck.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Yeah man...get that thing in and enjoy it. Stop regreting a nice purchase...how often do you get a chance to sit at home and order a nice Pioneer Japan deck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my buddy who owns a shop offered me a whole pioneer system once if i was serious about competition  

don't think i was mighty temped but an offer doesn't mean i don't have to plunk down big $$$ (i still have to pay for labor albeit at a lower rate and misc other parts) 

might have to go talk to him before the season starts.... 

Ive always wanted a 3 way pioneer setup.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> where do u guys see pricig? nm i see it guess i really did get it for a great price


im gonna get a better price than you . im just gonna take yours


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

w/e with ur fake DLS amps


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> w/e with ur fake DLS amps


:mean: not this again


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

I certainly would love all English menus and english fm band radio, but Im certainly not willing to give up the included amp though

and I personally believe its better to enjoy nice stuff in hand, rather than wait for proposed items

and can i say damn this thing makes even terrible files sound good...some quirky ergonomics though, and dont you dare lose the remote thats for sure lol


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh man this really gets me VERY excited.

I cant wait for this thing to be available I have been eyeballing the high end pioneer units for a long time but never wanted a foreign market one, This is EXACTLY what I have been waiting on

Does anyone have any thought on the other new products in that "stage 4" line??

Im curious about the amps and subwoofer


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

ok i cant wait to get my hands on that new midrange! i wanna compare it to my peerless 3" full range. I just wish pioneer had a 8" mid-bass driver to complete the stage 4 line. well at least i have a new headunit to buy.....


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

manish said:


> ok i cant wait to get my hands on that new midrange! i wanna compare it to my peerless 3" full range. I just wish pioneer had a 8" mid-bass driver to complete the stage 4 line. well at least i have a new headunit to buy.....


This gets me turned on as well :laugh: that midrange looks great I just wish they had the specs on it already


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I think this will be my new HU, now just to sell my recently purchased DVA-9965 and Bit One.1


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Anybody at CES got any insight?


Catching a 5:30 flight tomorrow night. I'll take lots of pics of products in the North Hall for you on Friday. Unless of course Don beats me to it .

This is a what I mean when I said I'd like to see what comes out of CES before foolishly buying a H/U and/or processor late 2009 to complete my system. Nice to see Pioneer bringing the P99RS here through official channels. 

Don't you have a Euro market unit on reserve from a member flying in from Malaysia?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL Yea I actually have the DEX-P99RS here in front of me and honestly probably going to sell it. Does more than I need it to and trying to have something in the works that I may like better in the dash. Who wants a BNIB still sealed truely made in Japan with US tuner frequencies all in one unit??? 

Patience is a virtue (good call on your part ) Looking forward to the pictures and updated Vu!!!

I wonder what pricing will be and the actual release date of their new products though?


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Looking forward to the pictures...I wonder what pricing will be and the actual release date of their new products though?


Will do Mark. Maybe one of these days we'll finally meet up at CES? And that $1350 MSRP pricing...well, we both our connections don't we . Release date will probably not be too far off. They're already manufacturing it and it only takes 3~4 weeks to slow boat in; add ~3 weeks to setup distribution. I'm betting Q2 right around Spring -- just in time for most of us to wake from our Winter hiatus from car audio tweaking.

Good call on your part to wait and purchase the Made-in-Japan Euro market unit with full English menus and tuning frequencies. The original JDM unit group buy was nice but look how fleeting the weeks went by before this...


----------



## hcbassplay (Jun 19, 2005)

durr stage durrr durrrr stage durr 

I hate that crap so much. 


Anyways, nice to see that there's a light at the end of the tunnel for SQ enthusiasts... good decks are scarce as hell now. I remember when I got out of the hobby there were a handful at any given time, now there's like two. :mean:


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't see why you would want to ever go with such a lateral gain like going with a P99RS. They are essentially the same thing, but the DEH-P01 is a proven success everywhere. It also comes with a cute little amp and it says "carrozzeria"!! I was lucky enough to get a DEH-P01 for ~$750USD directly to my hands, so I don't really think I COULD have saved any money waiting for the P99RS since thats almost 50% msrp and I didn't even have to pay tax.

My only problem is that I've been searching for a midrange and tweeter for the past month or so, and I thought I was going to go with a Scan Illuminator Tweet + Hustler Trinity Midrange.......but these new Stage 4 drivers look sooooo good. It would be so nice to have an entire Pioneer setup. My only concerns is the tweeters might be similar to the old PRS set which were so so imho. I may have to just stick with a Scan tweeter and hold off on the 3-way until this midrange comes out!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

jooonnn said:


> I was lucky enough to get a DEH-P01 for ~$750USD directly to my hands, so I don't really think I COULD have saved any money waiting for the P99RS since thats almost 50% msrp and I didn't even have to pay tax.


 Really?


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

WLDock said:


> Really?


Yes I actually lucked out on the conversion rate, since back when group buys were around, it was about 80 yen per dollar so the price of it was about $900USD, but when it was purchased in december the rate was about 93 yen per dollar making quite a difference in price when you're dealing with 1000s of yen. My very good friend who is a foreign exchange student picked me up one, and gave it to a fellow exchange student to bring it back with her when she came back to my university last week, so that way I saved about $200USD there alone on shipping it from Japan.

I installed it last night, after taking another Pioneer cage and drilling holes in the side of it to accomodate the DEH-P01 mounting holes. As for a trim ring, I think I'm going to sand down the matching one then buff it out to fit the rectangular shape of the DEH-P01. Most of all the newer Pioneer deck trims are curved so it will not go over the DEH-P01.


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

This is great news for us, I plan to get one and the 2.5" mid since my car call for 2.5" mid. Doing back flips in the snow!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Question:

Why are so many of you raving about a mid that doesn't have any specs or t/s parameters???

Because it looks cool... when did looks equate to sound...?

Am I missing something here??


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Because we can all hope


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> Question:
> 
> Why are so many of you raving about a mid that doesn't have any specs or t/s parameters???
> 
> ...


It's probably because of the rave review the 4" mid got that is from the same series I believe?


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

jooonnn said:


> Because we can all hope





nar93da said:


> It's probably because of the rave review the 4" mid got that is from the same series I believe?


I guess I can understand that. Hopefully their previous success is carried over to their new series of drivers. Time will tell.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Something that pretty can't sound bad. It's physics.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

jooonnn said:


> Something that pretty can't sound bad. It's physics.


Audiobahn??????????
However that looks so nice. Looks like a minature home theater reciever almos.


----------



## sitnlow4life (Apr 29, 2009)

Pioneer Rep told me the PRS99 was coming to the states at the end of october
He stated it would be imported in very limited quanities and only available to exclusive dealers
Not just the "premier" dealers im talking the upper 10 percent will have one in stock and thats it.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

I am here at CES. This deck stole the show IMO... It will retail for 1200.00 So We will probbably see it on amazon for about 900 or so...haha.. But this is the sickness

Stage 4 not stage 3, it is true 1/3 oactave.... 4 way active network with fully ajustable XO's ove 1/3 oactace (SICK) So horn guys can HP there horns correctly now... OLNY thing I thought was lame about it is the LPF Sub out only goes down to 80hz. The 880 could Xo at 25hz. They almost remembered everything but still not perfection. That really upset me cause I like to have a sub XO at 25, 31, 40, 50, 63HZ sometimes This deck only goes to 80hz...So it dont even make sence to have a 4 way if the sub cant go down there. Believe me, I played with it for a while. And Ive owned 5 880's and 4 800's so I know what I am doing as far as pioneer and navigating the units..

Other than that, I played with it for a while it is totally nice...it looks real awesome too.

ALSO the 880 or 800 remote control wont work on it ( i had my 880 remote in my pocket ha ha didnt work) it is a new ir code. 

Im ordering a case of them ASAP. I am getting the entire PRS line ASAP. I just need to talk to my rep tommrow and do some wheeling and dealing.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Andy Slater said:


> I am here at CES. This deck stole the show IMO... It will retail for 1200.00 So We will probbably see it on amazon for about 900 or so...haha.. But this is the sickness
> 
> Stage 4 not stage 3, it is true 1/3 oactave.... 4 way active network with fully ajustable XO's ove 1/3 oactace (SICK) So horn guys can HP there horns correctly now... OLNY thing I thought was lame about it is the LPF Sub out only goes down to 80hz. The 880 could Xo at 25hz. They almost remembered everything but still not perfection. That really upset me cause I like to have a sub XO at 25, 31, 40, 50, 63HZ sometimes This deck only goes to 80hz...So it dont even make sence to have a 4 way if the sub cant go down there. Believe me, I played with it for a while. And Ive owned 5 880's and 4 800's so I know what I am doing as far as pioneer and navigating the units..
> 
> ...


Any word on when the speaker line is being released??? How did the speaker setup sound? Did you get to hear the 10" subwoofer as well?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

sitnlow4life said:


> Pioneer Rep told me the PRS99 was coming to the states at the end of october
> He stated it would be imported in very limited quanities and only available to exclusive dealers
> Not just the "premier" dealers im talking the upper 10 percent will have one in stock and thats it.


October? That seems odd when it is already in Canada. 



Andy Slater said:


> I am here at CES. This deck stole the show IMO... It will retail for 1200.00 So We will probbably see it on amazon for about 900 or so...haha.. But this is the sickness
> 
> Stage 4 not stage 3, it is true 1/3 oactave.... 4 way active network with fully ajustable XO's ove 1/3 oactace (SICK) So horn guys can HP there horns correctly now... OLNY thing I thought was lame about it is the LPF Sub out only goes down to 80hz. The 880 could Xo at 25hz. They almost remembered everything but still not perfection. That really upset me cause I like to have a sub XO at 25, 31, 40, 50, 63HZ sometimes This deck only goes to 80hz...So it dont even make sence to have a 4 way if the sub cant go down there. Believe me, I played with it for a while. And Ive owned 5 880's and 4 800's so I know what I am doing as far as pioneer and navigating the units..


User reports and the manual on the website contradict what you are saying about the xover point on the sub. Page 26 shows it is 1/3 octave increments from 20hz up.

What are you hearing on availability? I am hoping I can grease some connections to pick one of these up ASAP.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

if its on their website i imagine this here by spring...pioneer moves quickly.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

alachua said:


> October? That seems odd when it is already in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right. This is false info sir. My subs were crossed down to 50hz with room to go. Perhaps you missed something when fooling around with it. I can assure you they can be crossed down to 20hz.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Andy Slater said:


> I am here at CES. This deck stole the show IMO... It will retail for 1200.00 So We will probbably see it on amazon for about 900 or so...haha.. But this is the sickness
> 
> Stage 4 not stage 3, it is true 1/3 oactave.... 4 way active network with fully ajustable XO's ove 1/3 oactace (SICK) So horn guys can HP there horns correctly now... OLNY thing I thought was lame about it is the LPF Sub out only goes down to 80hz. The 880 could Xo at 25hz. They almost remembered everything but still not perfection. That really upset me cause I like to have a sub XO at 25, 31, 40, 50, 63HZ sometimes This deck only goes to 80hz...So it dont even make sence to have a 4 way if the sub cant go down there. Believe me, I played with it for a while. And Ive owned 5 880's and 4 800's so I know what I am doing as far as pioneer and navigating the units..
> 
> ...


Sorry, meant to quote this post!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Crossed at 50Hz is 1 thing, the other thing to consider does every song will hit 50Hz? Unless using a test tone.....


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Crossed at 50Hz is 1 thing, the other thing to consider does every song will hit 50Hz? Unless using a test tone.....


That was not the point of the post my man....


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^My bad.... Was only know it after I hit reply and you posted another reply.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

would this HU benefit from a TRU SSLD -


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

abusiveDAD said:


> would this HU benefit from a TRU SSLD -


I dont think a HU can benefit from a line driver  How would a line driver affect a HU?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

4V of pre-out(if not mistaken) is good enough already. But if Tru got 8channel SSLD, I may consider also.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Pioneer USA - DEX-P99RS - Reference-Quality CD Tuner with Digital DSP and USB Port with Digital Direct Signal Transmission

$1,350 MSRP


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

UCF52 said:


> Question:Why are so many of you raving about a mid that doesn't have any specs or t/s parameters??? Because it looks cool... when did looks equate to sound...? Am I missing something here??


Over the last couple of years, the PRS line of speakers seemed to be well received around the world from what have read. It seems many of the TEAM PIONEER member have done well with the gear and there were cases of cars winning shows in Asia and Europe with the PRS speakers installed.

The 4" TS-S101PRS was tested here by a few members (Including myself ) and faired VERY well. The resolution in the midrange and measurements are right up there with some of the better 4" mids around from the likes of Scan-Speak, SEAS, Peerless.etc. *For the price*, I think the PRS drivers have set a new standard for car audio drivers because the build quality of these drivers seemed to be awesome, and they deliever in the sound department. Not to mention they did a few things different that we have not seen in a car audio driver.

*PIONEER PREMIER TS-S101PRS 4" midrange review*
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/18519-pioneer-prs-4-mid.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...50353-pioneer-ts-s101prs-review-shinjohn.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-way-component-set-ts-c720prs-ts-s101prs.html

As far as this new mid...the 2-5/8" TS-S062PRS midrange....the reason people are excited about it is based on the past success of the PRS line of speakers. Many read about the 4" PRS and hoped the driver would make it hear but it looks like Pioneer is going after the *TOTAL *4-way crowd. The 4" was limited as to where you could put it. Myself, Even though I sat it on my dash to test it...i found it TOO BIG to mount in the pillars...I needed a 3" driver. This new driver should suit the needs of all that want to run a 4-way with the mid in the a-pillar, dash, sail panels, door, kick, etc.

So, maybe there are no specs yet but so far from what I have seen the line looks like it has been tweaked. And given the fact that they are pushing this "STAGE 4" campaign I really don't think they would take performance away from the PRS line? It looks like every driver from last year is different....new NEO motors with new baskets. I would not be surprised if they improved upon the line. From what I can pull from the TEAM PIONEER guys is that they seem to be listening to them.

So I would say there is reason for the HYPE or excitement for the new midrange. If the drivers are limited to just exclusive dealers then it will be worth it to go and support them to buy them. However, if they end up on the net....they will be a STEAL just like the last couple of years.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

REPHRASED
Whole system paired with this HU


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

The outputs of the deck were actually tested and were clean and linear right up to max. So, if you have deep pockets go right ahead and get your $1399 deck and $299 line driver.

IMO, the more you can keep out of the signal chain...the better. Hopfully I will get the deck and my gains will be adjusted for max volume with the deck at 3/4 or almost at max. As long as I have dynamics with no noise then...I would not worry about a line driver.

I think you have to see how well the deck mates with your install and the amps you are running to say if it is needed.....unless you just believe in adding a line driver to your system design irregardless of equipment used? What's your system design philosophy?


----------



## benhinkle711 (Jun 30, 2009)

UCF52 said:


> Question:
> 
> Why are so many of you raving about a mid that doesn't have any specs or t/s parameters???
> 
> ...


It has a phase plug. It has to sound good. 

I will agree with what others have said, if it is in keeping with the older PRS stuff i think it will be a winner.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

alachua said:


> October? That seems odd when it is already in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going back to the sho right now. I WILL take video of this unit and you will see I aint smokin nuttin. I know its crazy.

I hope I was doing something wrong, but i dont think so

Im hearing the entire stage 4 PRS line will be available to small shops like primeir was. how ever the is not a need for a 15000$$ minimum purchace with 16 sku's. I think we will be able to just pick up the stage 4 stuff seperately. I dont know I m finding that out today. I need to talk to my Local rep. He was busy all day yesterday.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

nirschl said:


> Right. This is false info sir. My subs were crossed down to 50hz with room to go. Perhaps you missed something when fooling around with it. I can assure you they can be crossed down to 20hz.



yeah mine goes down to 20hz also, why would they make the US version any different?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

maybe that was a display/US prototype/fluke? 

i still want to play with the prs 4" mid. anyone know where i could find one cheap?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

To end the debate about the lowest crossover point just look in the manual on the site. It give's you all the value's you can choose from.

Just saved anybody the trouble. You can select 25hz - 31.5hz - 40hz - 50hz - 63hz - 80hz and so on


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, at least my prayers were answered. I was looking for something like this deck EXACTLY. Man, even if the $$ is close to MSRP, I still think its worth it. For me, it would allow me to get rid of my EQ in line and make it THAT much more simpler. Now, as with everything else, have to figure out a way to convince the wifey!!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll try and post a video review as well on my new DEH-P01 once I somehow figure out how to put these door lock actuators in tomorrow if I don't freeze to death


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

jooonnn said:


> I'll try and post a video review as well on my new DEH-P01 once I somehow figure out how to put these door lock actuators in tomorrow if I don't freeze to death


 
Sorry about the cold. Actually looking forward to the P01 video. Might just get one of those used *IF *it comes up for sale. 

BTW, its like mid 70's around here today, tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I was wrong about the XO. THANK GOODNESS!!! the left button on the demo deck I was told had been acting up. GEE WHIZ it had me mixed up there for a second. So I retract what I said than.

The Lexus ISF sounded just ok. I will post up videos after I get back. My laptop doesnt have a micro sd reader. So Anyways...sorry about the mix up. All is good with the deck.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> well this sucks i'll be getting my P01 in a couple weeks


Don't be. Pioneer just made the announcement. Who knows when it will actually be available for purchase. In addition, it is well known that products released for the Japanese Domestic Market are often of higher quality than those released elsewhere because the Japanese demand the highest quality stuff.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> I dont think a HU can benefit from a line driver  How would a line driver affect a HU?


Mark, the 800/880 have low output (esp. compared to Alpine HUs) and benefit from a line driver. The P01 has higher output (remember, its a deadhead) and I sold my Tru SSLD6 ...


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think i've read this somewhere before, and the manual seems to confirm it, but this unit will not support playback from the iPhone 3Gs, correct?

If so, I may have to pass. I love the unit, but all of my music is on my 3Gs, so I may just stick to the Z110 and a bitone.1


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

1zach4 said:


> I think i've read this somewhere before, and the manual seems to confirm it, but this unit will not support playback from the iPhone 3Gs, correct?
> 
> If so, I may have to pass. I love the unit, but all of my music is on my 3Gs, so I may just stick to the Z110 and a bitone.1


Correct it does not work, Doitor confirmed it in the other P99 thread.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Andy Slater said:


> Well I was wrong about the XO. THANK GOODNESS!!!


I for one never believed it to be true .....Just STOP and think about it for a minute...

Their lower line decks have more crossover options than that.:bulb2::idea::thumbsup::rockon:


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Over the last couple of years, the PRS line of speakers seemed to be well received around the world from what have read. It seems many of the TEAM PIONEER member have done well with the gear and there were cases of cars winning shows in Asia and Europe with the PRS speakers installed.
> 
> The 4" TS-S101PRS was tested here by a few members (Including myself ) and faired VERY well. The resolution in the midrange and measurements are right up there with some of the better 4" mids around from the likes of Scan-Speak, SEAS, Peerless.etc. *For the price*, I think the PRS drivers have set a new standard for car audio drivers because the build quality of these drivers seemed to be awesome, and they deliever in the sound department. Not to mention they did a few things different that we have not seen in a car audio driver.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir; this is the answer I was looking for.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

WLDock said:


> Over the last couple of years, the PRS line of speakers seemed to be well received around the world from what have read. It seems many of the TEAM PIONEER member have done well with the gear and there were cases of cars winning shows in Asia and Europe with the PRS speakers installed.
> 
> The 4" TS-S101PRS was tested here by a few members (Including myself ) and faired VERY well. The resolution in the midrange and measurements are right up there with some of the better 4" mids around from the likes of Scan-Speak, SEAS, Peerless.etc. *For the price*, I think the PRS drivers have set a new standard for car audio drivers because the build quality of these drivers seemed to be awesome, and they deliever in the sound department. Not to mention they did a few things different that we have not seen in a car audio driver.
> 
> ...


 Hey walt, I wonder if any of the pioneer eam suggested a double din versions of this head unit and with the 8" midbass driver being used in more oem applications is there a possible slight chance of pioneer bring one out? Even if its just avail in japan right now? Has anyone checked what's new for the japan market? I for one would love to run as much pioneer as possible ( although my spg555's are here to stay!). I already plan to grab the head unit, and as soon as one of "us" grabs and test the new stage 4 midrange driver, I will switch to that also. God its like almost all of my car dreams are coming true!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

What the hell happened to your post man???


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

He was writting on his lap top while traveling on a bumpy road and the letters started to fall


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

No I have not heard of any larger drivers coming available. The trend in other parts of the world seems to be smaller drivers...hence the release of a 10" sub only. Also, in some of the more extreme custome installs, those guys seems to be putting a full 3-way on the dash.....6.5" midbass, 3" midrange, tweet....With a sub under the dash!

TEAM PIONEER AUDI A6


































Just run your SLS drivers...If those still don't work out I bet you would like the JL Audio 8" midbass....but they are a lot more dough than the SLS.

As far as a double DIN...I have not heard about anything like becoming available.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Andy Slater said:


> Well I was wrong about the XO. THANK GOODNESS!!! the left button on the demo deck I was told had been acting up. GEE WHIZ it had me mixed up there for a second. So I retract what I said than.
> 
> The Lexus ISF sounded just ok. I will post up videos after I get back. My laptop doesnt have a micro sd reader. So Anyways...sorry about the mix up. All is good with the deck.


So the Stage 4 3-way front stage isn't "all that"?   You would think the demo car would be a prime example of the drivers' abilities. Please don't make me buy expensive Scanspeak's haha.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry about the last post...lol I'm using my blk berry and when I tried to edit the post for a spelling error it came out like that.
Now walt after seeing those pics I guess I will have to just be "happy" with the sls 8" (I'm still gonna try out that driver I told u about). But I know I really want that new midrange. It will fit better in my install provided it continues on with the recent trend of pioneer other driver offerings at this level of their equipment line. Has anyone heard of a price yet?


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be waiting for the DEX to hit stateside and calm a little..

Thinking of doing a DEX and a Clariion DZ500 for my NAV in the DD slot.. Hmm..


----------



## avences (Jan 23, 2009)

It's in the US market......YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

It will sell almost the same way as Alpine did with F1 Status.......BUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

alachua said:


> Correct it does not work, Doitor confirmed it in the other P99 thread.


sorry didnt check the other thread, but will it function with a iphone 3g?


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

the europe manual claims it does
Pioneer DEXP99RS - Support & Media


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

"DEX-P99RS in America Finally"

Told you so.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> I wonder what the costs will be? Anybody at CES got any insight?


Just left CES, and I don't have the time to read this entire thread to see if this question has been answered. If it has already been answered, my apologies. I only have a moment on a freebie WiFi connection...

I spoke to three different Pioneer reps in the booth (wrote their names down somewhere). All three said "available sometime in Summer 2010", and all three said "about $1,200.00." Recall that the RS-P99RS does NOT include the mini amplifier that comes with the DEH-P01, and there is a viable rumor out of Philippines and Thailand that the DEH-P01, the Jap version, has better internal parts, but I have NOT confirmed that (but would make sense because the Japs commonly do only send us the price point stuff).

Scott


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Dont know if you guy's noticed but pioneer put more info on the p99 up on the website

Before it just said coming soon but now it has all the info about it

It also says the Ipod source is digital, I dont know if alpine's is or not


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Pioneer was the only mfg. to have an audiophile H/U in their exhibit.

Two Pioneer reps, including a National Trainer, mentioned that they expected the P99RS to arrive March or April. The trainer acknowledged that past JDM H/U had better components compared to their equivalent US model but didn't think this was the case with the P01 and P99RS. 

Below are some pics and vids of their lineup. The video is compressed and not great so please don't judge the sound by it. The system was built by Chris Yato and sounded exceptional.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## iarechaga (Oct 27, 2009)

jooonnn said:


> So the Stage 4 3-way front stage isn't "all that"?   *You would think the demo car would be a prime example of the drivers' abilities.* Please don't make me buy expensive Scanspeak's haha.


Of course the demo cars are not going for the extreme sound quality but in this case, the A6 is going for it. It's installed in Madrid, and a few years ago was one of the best sounds in EMMA (kind of european IASCA) and was the IASCA winner in Spain in the highest level at least for the last 3 years.

Here in Spain we usually install the components quite different than there in USA as I can see.

2 or 3 way systems are installed almost always in A pillars, sometimes even the midrange speaker is integrated in the dash.

Somebody told me that you're always trying to install your tweeters and midranges in the kicks because your dash is made of a harder plastic than in Europe, ours are soft so we don't have so much reflections produced by it.

For example for us subwoofers like JL Audio 12W3v3 are on the edge of SQ, because they are quite loud and without detail... I don't know, there are clearly 2 ways of thinking between America and Europe...


----------



## meisguy (Jan 16, 2009)

This new pioneer deck "looks" promising. I can only speak for myself, but I ran a p9 combo for 2 months before I couldn't stand it anymore. The clarion drz9255 blew it away. I've never been impressed with pioneer HU's. Hopefully this one lives up to the hype.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

meisguy said:


> This new pioneer deck "looks" promising. I can only speak for myself, but I ran a p9 combo for 2 months before I couldn't stand it anymore. The clarion drz9255 blew it away. I've never been impressed with pioneer HU's. Hopefully this one lives up to the hype.


PRS is totally different. It doesn't sound like your typical pioneer. And IMO all other pioneers besides PRS's have that distinct pioneer sound. At least as analog out from deck are concerned (excludes ODR...etc...) You wont be disappointed.

(waiting for you tube to let me into my account. I got video also.)


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

This may seem like a silly question, but having no experience with Pioneer decks, or decks with on-board DSP, any idea if the DSP/EQ functions are done in the digital domain before the DAC? Or is the signal converted then processed?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^There's no direct answer for it.... What I can say is depends to the circuit design.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi guys. The P99 is a very nice piece of kit. Pioneer usability and design without the normally flat sound and restrictive crossovers. Highly recommended!

Can't comment on the PRS's since everyone here goes straight to the ODR's, which are nice all around but especially good in the midbass. Love the kick thay make.Pricey though.


----------



## sands1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for the pic's,vid's and coverage of the new pioneer stuff at the show. :thumbsup:

Id like to get my hands on a set of those midranges and one of those 10's. Just in case there's a pre-order on with anyone who can get them


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a close-up pic of that cut-away view _below_ the sub? I'd love to see the motor design in the new PRS sub


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> This may seem like a silly question, but having no experience with Pioneer decks, or decks with on-board DSP, any idea if the DSP/EQ functions are done in the digital domain before the DAC? Or is the signal converted then processed?


digital domain, before the DAC. Often done with substantially _more_ than 16-bit precision, of course. In other words, it's done correctly 

EDIT: volume control being the typical exception.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

lycan said:


> digital domain, before the DAC. Often done with substantially _more_ than 16-bit precision, of course. In other words, it's done correctly
> 
> EDIT: volume control being the typical exception.


Sweet good to know, thanks lycan. Now I can use the DSP section with confidence knowing that I will still get the benefit of signal purity using that DAC. That is what led me to this deck in the first place. I am not however, going to wait for the DEX units, instead I am in on the next group buy for the DEH this coming February.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Glad to hear the US is finally getting this HU. I'll most likely get one once they become available.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

Heres my Vid. You can even see me in the reflection of the deck cause it is so shiny


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the Vid andy. It answered some of my stupid questions I had.

Chris Yato. Hmmm, wonder if he's still skinny skinny. Anyway, If the car was built at five axis, he did not have a fun time building the car. Security is pretty tight there. Pioneer has contracted with them and a couople of show cars now, must be nice to have the budget for it.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

jooonnn said:


> So the Stage 4 3-way front stage isn't "all that"?   You would think the demo car would be a prime example of the drivers' abilities. Please don't make me buy expensive Scanspeak's haha.


lol, ya got to understand I am a HLCD kind of guy. 
But really It sounded good. It sounded actually impressive...Just because it was the best sounding car at 2010 CES by all means dont make it the best sounding car of all 2010 on earth...lol But I do have to commend who ever tuned it for getting relative polarity pretty much nailed down for the speak locations on this one. Good job there. It was starving for power though.

But as far as the speakers sound and not the overall tuning of this car. The speakers sounded like there was a ton of potential. I would really like to do some experiments of my own with a few sets. I wouldn't put them into my own car, But I wouldn't criticize ANYONE that decided to use them...there up to par... definitely.


----------



## iarechaga (Oct 27, 2009)

do you know if there's an HPF for the subwoofer to use it as a subsonic filter?


----------



## kedlar (Sep 16, 2009)

No, there isn't subsonic ...


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

kedlar said:


> No, there isn't subsonic ...


Sure there is. It's the first menu adjustment you can make. It's called the SW-HPF..It's selectable from 20hz, 25hz, 31.5hz, 40hz, etc...


----------



## kedlar (Sep 16, 2009)

http://docs.pioneer.eu/Manuals/DEX_P99RS_CRB3063_manual/

Sorry my mistake , don't know why thought there is only lpf for the sub channel...
maybe cause used to having only lpf for the low at the decks


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> Sure there is. It's the first menu adjustment you can make. It's called the SW-HPF..It's selectable from 20hz, 25hz, 31.5hz, 40hz, etc...


Wow, so 20Hz is the lowest SSF point you can choose? Hmmm. If that's my only gripe about the deck I guess I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## iarechaga (Oct 27, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> Sure there is. It's the first menu adjustment you can make. It's called the SW-HPF..It's selectable from 20hz, 25hz, 31.5hz, 40hz, etc...


great  because the DLS A6 has the subsonic filter at 25hz and I would like to have it lower...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the car sounded "ok"....I dont think listening to that car at CES would be a good gage to determine how good or bad the speakers are.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

iarechaga said:


> great  because the DLS A6 has the subsonic filter at 25hz and I would like to have it lower...


what is your enclosure tuned to?





Boostedrex said:


> Wow, so 20Hz is the lowest SSF point you can choose? Hmmm. If that's my only gripe about the deck I guess I'm doing pretty good.


lol...yeah I think if someone's box is tuned lower than 20hz, they don't even need a subsonic filter.

I suppose you could always set the filter to a 6db per octave slope


----------



## iarechaga (Oct 27, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> what is your enclosure tuned to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be a sealed box...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

If you set it to 20Hz with a 6db slope then you'll start your roll off fairly high. I would like to see 15Hz as an option. My DRZ has a 16Hz SSF point and that's the one I like/use.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

BigRed said:


> the car sounded "ok"....I dont think listening to that car at CES would be a good gage to determine how good or bad the speakers are.


 
Jim, I have to agree with you. In my previous experience some of the cars are literally finished right before the show so there is no real time to 'tweak' it.

The more I read, the more I miss CES. Someday, I will go back.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> If you set it to 20Hz with a 6db slope then you'll start your roll off fairly high. I would like to see 15Hz as an option. My DRZ has a 16Hz SSF point and that's the one I like/use.


?? From what I recall, a SSF should be set just below your box's tuned frequency. What subs do you have, and what size is the box? What is your box tuned to? If it's 16hz that's friggin amazing. I had an old T180 which was an 18" JBL sub before tuned to 17hz, but it took 9 cubic feet in my van to achieve that.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the pics, and the video! Can't wait to actually touch and feel one at a shop.

Someday, I hope to be the one at CES relaying pictures and video as opposed to one of the masses watching on the interweb.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> ?? From what I recall, a SSF should be set just below your box's tuned frequency. What subs do you have, and what size is the box? What is your box tuned to? If it's 16hz that's friggin amazing. I had an old T180 which was an 18" JBL sub before tuned to 17hz, but it took 9 cubic feet in my van to achieve that.


I run my subs sealed.  No need to have your amp trying to generate current to reproduce 20Hz and under (assuming there is actually anything there anyway in day to day music) if it doesn't have to. Be kind to your electrical system and it will be kind to you.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Assuming the pricing on the website is correct, it appears the 2 5/8" mids have an msrp of $499. I'm not sure about anyone else, but that seems like they may be pricing themselves right out of the market. there isn't a whole lot of competition in the small raw driver market, but I'd have to think most of us would opt to upgrade to something like the Illuminator tweeters for that kind of cash.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

theyre smoking crack if thats the msrp


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

alachua said:


> Assuming the pricing on the website is correct, it appears the 2 5/8" mids have an msrp of $499. I'm not sure about anyone else, but that seems like they may be pricing themselves right out of the market. there isn't a whole lot of competition in the small raw driver market, but I'd have to think most of us would opt to upgrade to something like the Illuminator tweeters for that kind of cash.


*STAGE 4 PRICE LIST*
DEX-P99RS Reference-Quality CD Tuner with Digital DSP -* $1349 *
TS-S062PRS 2-5/8" Reference Series Component Midrange Speaker -* $499*
TS-C132PRS - 5-1/4” Reference Series Components - *$879*
TS-C172PRS - 6-3/4” Reference Series Components *$999*
TS-W252PRS 10" Sub - 10" Reference Series Component Subwoofer - *$659*
PRS-A900 -Reference-Quality 4-Channel Bridgeable Amplifier - *$1699*
PRS-D1200SPL -Reference-Quality Class D Mono Amplifier - *$879*
PRS-D4200F - PRS-Series 4-Channel Full-Range ICEpower Amplifier - *$549*
PRS-D1200M - PRS-Series Class-D Mono Amplifier - *$500*


So for the P99RS deck, the 2-5/8" mids, 6-3/4" comps, two 10" subs, two A900 amps, one D1200SPL amp = *$8442 MSRP *for a full 4-way STAGE 4 system. I don't know? Not crazy compared to other high end gear but I don't know if the US will go for it. Last years TS-C720PRS comps were $599 MSRP?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^For that kind of money, I can go for other brands....


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

WLDock said:


> *STAGE 4 PRICE LIST*
> DEX-P99RS Reference-Quality CD Tuner with Digital DSP -* $1349 *
> TS-S062PRS 2-5/8" Reference Series Component Midrange Speaker -* $499*
> TS-C132PRS - 5-1/4” Reference Series Components - *$879*
> ...


Now most can see why the higher end Carrozzeria ODR line will never make it stateside. The prices would be stupid expensive and it would probably sit on the shelf.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

thats pioneer fault for making the price so dang high, make a little money or NO money?

they could make up margin by selling more units of the price was down to earth.....


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It's funny to see people's reaction to the new Stage 4 pricing. Now not having heard any of this gear I can't say it's on the same level performance wise as the nicer Focal, Dyn, Morel, Scan, Audison Thesis, and Alpine F#1 status offerings.  But the prices are on par with all of that. Yet people don't seem to even blink an eye at the other's pricing. Hmmm...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> It's funny to see people's reaction to the new Stage 4 pricing. Now not having heard any of this gear I can't say it's on the same level performance wise as the nicer Focal, Dyn, Morel, Scan, Audison Thesis, and Alpine F#1 status offerings. But the prices are on par with all of that. Yet people don't seem to even blink an eye at the other's pricing. Hmmm...


exactly and People get upset when companies like Pioneer dont release their Top of the line or better products in the US


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> It's funny to see people's reaction to the new Stage 4 pricing. Now not having heard any of this gear I can't say it's on the same level performance wise as the nicer Focal, Dyn, Morel, Scan, Audison Thesis, and Alpine F#1 status offerings. But the prices are on par with all of that. Yet people don't seem to even blink an eye at the other's pricing. Hmmm...


Agreed.

Complain about it not being here and when it comes... complain about the price.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Complain about it not being here and when it comes... complain about the price.


Or even better, complain about the price and then go spend more for a different brand with a more exotic name.

Just because it says Pioneer on the box doesn't automatically make it low end people. You have to pay for a quality product.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

listening to the car at CES with that gear did'nt have me drooling to go get any of it 

all other things aside, I will never own the new pioneer deck because the volume know is too damn small for my fingers


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

kyheng said:


> ^For that kind of money, I can go for other brands....


???

Why would those mysterious "other brands" magically be better?:worried:


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> It's funny to see people's reaction to the new Stage 4 pricing. Now not having heard any of this gear I can't say it's on the same level performance wise as the nicer Focal, Dyn, Morel, Scan, Audison Thesis, and Alpine F#1 status offerings. But the prices are on par with all of that. Yet people don't seem to even blink an eye at the other's pricing. Hmmm...


I could not agree more. People don't realize how much capital Pioneer has and what they are actually capable of. I remember reading years about that they had a ton of money just rapped up in a "reference" system to use as a baseline to judge their products by. I think the speakers alone were over $100K! Nevertheless, I thought the quality of the TS-C720PRS set was OUTSTANDING at the price point and as good as other companies $1K+ sets. I REALLY could not believed those sets were selling for like two hundred and something on the net. Also, the A900 amp....yes that is a lot for a 50 watt x 4 amp but DAMN does the design of it look nice. Very SQ focused with features that you don't see on everyday run-of-the-mill amps. The price is right in line with Genesis and McIntosh's 50 watt x 4 amps but I doubt one could get those same buyers to spend that on the Pioneer.

So in short....we are actually a strong yet cheap ass market....I just had this discussion with my Austrian co-worker. We buy everything but generally speaking we pay less for quality products vs. the rest of the world. Several other co-workers have come here and spent tons of money on items because they are SO much more in Europe. You think a MacBook Pro is expensive? Go buy one in Austria....My co worked picked one up here are well as the Time Capsule because it cost him much less here.

I REALLY like Pioneer's STAGE 4 approach but I REALLY wonder how well it will be received? The high end market here is tough....just look at what happened to many of the high end companies and products of the past.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

nirschl said:


> Now most can see why the higher end Carrozzeria ODR line will never make it stateside. The prices would be stupid expensive and it would probably sit on the shelf.


Yeah man, I posted that very same thought not long ago here. Many past so called 'high end" products, shops, SQ competition organizations are gone or limited. The shift is towards other parts of the world for "high end" car audio. Pioneer would not move much ODR here...Many deep pocket SQ snobs look down on the brand. 

But let's keep perspective....this forum was started on the bases of finding more performance for less money by educating ones self and doing it yourself. If I had to take a stab at it based on what I have seen from past to present....many high-end audiophile types seem to be do-it-yourselfers. That was and is both good and bad for the high end SQ industry. It was good that the guy would show up for shows and be featured in magazines and promote the car audio gear he did have installed but was not helpful that he passed on the F#1 STATUS speakers and picked up some SCAN-SPEAK drivers instead. That's the market we are in....no way around it. I wonder how well the Alipine F#1 STATUS line did overall?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> It's funny to see people's reaction to the new Stage 4 pricing. Now not having heard any of this gear I can't say it's on the same level performance wise as the nicer Focal, Dyn, Morel, Scan, Audison Thesis, and Alpine F#1 status offerings. But the prices are on par with all of that. Yet people don't seem to even blink an eye at the other's pricing. Hmmm...


i blink many an eye  im here at diyma to learn and get great gear at a low price! 

best thing is if someone in the classifieds is selling GREAT gear cheap i go for it. 

I read and read and then make an informed decision but my days of disposable income for audio addictions are long gone. 

If i had deep pockets I wouldnt be on DIY


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

The Stage 4 is what I thought Pioneer would do, based on their press releases that they would be concentrating on mobile audio. Doubly so even after they announced the demise of the Premier brand.

But will it do well? Time will tell. Pioneer seems to me to be a fairly well run company, with deep R&D that is being exemplified with the Stage 4 equipment -- now, someone high in their food chain must have seen something in their market research to think that this would be a good idea. If it doesn't do well, I've got to think that it may be the last gasp from the big electronics companies for a high-end line in the US. Full-range high end gear is tough to do unless you're a very big corporation.

For example, here's some history that I can recall of full-range high end line (source unit (including processing), amplification, speakers (front stage and subwoofer) - i.e., you have deep pockets, and want to re-do your entire car with one manufacturer's prestige line:

Sony - left high end ~2001 with demise of Elevated Standard (ES) line.

Clarion - Assuming you allow that the ProAudio line was their high end, that was...2005/2006? The DRZ survived for a few more years, but there wasn't anything to compliment it -- the McIntosh sourced APA4300HX amplifier was gone, and the other ProAudio speakers (which are now Ultra series, I think) disappeared after that.

Nakamichi - The apogee of the quality was probably...2002, 2003 with the CD700 Mk2 (open to discussion, of course). Sort of a rarity in that they didn't really have an "entry level" for a long time, just one full range of gear that was all high end.  Gone now, as far as I know. The last CD tuners they released were plagued with quality issues (again, up for discussion).

Alpine - F#1 status is now gone, appear to have scaled back their product line, or at least re-tooled to be focused on portable digital media (i.e, iPod). 

I recognize nothing lasts forever, and in business you have to take your shot when you think you have a window to make the market. So it seems like companies strike when the iron is hot, plan for a few years and R&D product, then push it out for as long as they can sustain it, and afterwards, we lament the "good old days" and wish all that gear was still available. :laugh:

In the current climate, I don't think all that high-end goodness would succeed, and until the economy heats back up, it might be awhile before you see high end lines again. And even then, it will take on a different form -- the market seems to be trending towards more efficient product, exemplified with the full range Class-D amps.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

lucas569 said:


> i blink many an eye  im here at diyma to learn and get great gear at a low price!
> 
> best thing is if someone in the classifieds is selling GREAT gear cheap i go for it.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I seem to drift in and out of the hobby in cycles -- depending on where I'm spending my disposable income that year. Although even if I had a lot of money, I'd still be a bargain shopper.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

well imo re high end lines is they have high end prices, even people with deep pockets dont want to pay $8k + for a sound system, its a niche market so make it reasonable. 

theres tons of High end gear already here,DYN, MOREL, Audison to name a few and most of us would gladly pay $500-$600 ( at least i would) for an awesome 3 way set but $1k-$2k thats just ridiculous (IMO) 

sometimes these companies shoot too high in the price area and end up with egg in their face.... 

i can see this lineup not getting far at those price points, hope not but its inevitable.


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

lucas569 said:


> well imo re high end lines is they have high end prices, even people with deep pockets dont want to pay $8k + for a sound system, its a niche market so make it reasonable.
> 
> theres tons of High end gear already here,DYN, MOREL, Audison to name a few and most of us would gladly pay $500-$600 ( at least i would) for an awesome 3 way set but $1k-$2k thats just ridiculous (IMO)
> 
> ...


Agree


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lucas569 said:


> i blink many an eye  im here at diyma to learn and get great gear at a low price!
> 
> best thing is if someone in the classifieds is selling GREAT gear cheap i go for it.
> 
> ...


I was mainly talking about the headunit. Not so much about the amps. 

Are you going to DIY a built in 4-way headunit? 

See my point?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

the hu is the shiznit, in time when it goes down in price im picking one up.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

lucas569 said:


> well imo re high end lines is they have high end prices, even people with deep pockets dont want to pay $8k + for a sound system, its a niche market so make it reasonable.
> 
> theres tons of High end gear already here,DYN, MOREL, Audison to name a few and most of us would gladly pay $500-$600 ( at least i would) for an awesome 3 way set but $1k-$2k thats just ridiculous (IMO)


Building your own 3-way set you might be able to get away with $5-600. I would like to see someone diy a 3-way set of Scan Speak Revelators for $5-600. When you consider that most non-diy that are decent start at 1k I don't see the price to be that unreasonable.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> Building your own 3-way set you might be able to get away with $5-600. I would like to see someone diy a 3-way set of Scan Speak Revelators for $5-600. When you consider that most non-diy that are decent start at 1k I don't see the price to be that unreasonable.


+1. I've never seen a Dyn, Morel, Audison 3 way set for $600.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

well if u look at it this way you have processor 400-800 dollars doing what the pioneer does. then you have cd player anywhere from 400-800 to match the same as the pioneer. so it evens out.


----------



## rakisto (Oct 20, 2009)

i saw this beast at CES (yes there was a japanese guy lurking behiind me) and it was simply amazing. can't wait to hear one in a sick setup!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, but do they still have damn picofuses?

j/k.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

pikers said:


> ???
> 
> Why would those mysterious "other brands" magically be better?:worried:


For me, except amps and HUs, I prefer to DIY. Speakers I will choose raw drivers because they are cheaper(no need to pay for marketing ads).
Listening to music is subjective, I got my taste and you got yours.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

WLDock said:


> *STAGE 4 PRICE LIST*
> DEX-P99RS Reference-Quality CD Tuner with Digital DSP -* $1349 *
> TS-S062PRS 2-5/8" Reference Series Component Midrange Speaker -* $499*
> TS-C132PRS - 5-1/4” Reference Series Components - *$879*
> ...


I for one am REALLY happy to see that this line will be available in the USA. That means there will at least be some form of dealer support and USA Warranty if purchased Authorized.

But to put the MSRP Prices in perspective, here are what some of the Premier line of products are currently selling for on the Internet (albeit NOT Authorized):

Premier TS-C720PRS 6.75" Component Set, MSRP $599, Soniceletronix.com $255

Link: Pioneer Premier TS-C720PRS (tsc720prs) 6-3/4" Component Systems Car Speakers Car Audio Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation - Sonic Electronix

Pioneer Premier PRS-A900 Amp, MSRP $1,699, Sonicelectronix.com $699

Link: Pioneer Premier PRS-A900 (prsa900) Multi-channel Amps Car Amplifiers Car Audio Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation - Sonic Electronix

I would expect the new Stage 4 line to follow along the same path regarding pricing for the Speakers and Amps. IMO, the Head Unit is a Unique offering, in that HU's with this level of processing and SQ are not a "dime a dozen" these days, unlike the multitude of High-Quality Amps and Speakers/Drivers that are available.

I maybe completely wrong, but I think that the Head Unit will sell Authorized for about $1,100-$1,200 USD. If these make it to the Internet and eBay, and I can't see this not happening, I would think pricing should be about $850-$1,000 for the Head Unit. Time will tell.

If the new mids are at least as good as the current 4", 5.25", and 6.125" PRS mids, I think that success is already set in stone. Hopefully the new tweeter is an improvement. Unfortunately for my needs, I don't think the new 2-5/8" mid will reach low enough to be usable in the pillar away from the mid-bass. Again, at least there is the option to try it!

And if this head unit had a Digital Coaxial or Optical INPUT, I would be thrilled, but I guess we'll have to leave that to a mod by JC2.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm psyched..should have my DEX in hand by next week! Sad to see the CDX-C910 go bye bye. It's been good to me all this time..lol 

And come to think of it...that deck was $1200 brand new back when I bought it (95 maybe??). So a $1200 top of the line deck today, is somewhat right on par to yesteryear. Especially when you consider how far they've come.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^Not that agree with you.... HU's price usually don't drop much if were compare to amps and speakers where we can see some big gaps on the price.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

ReloadedSS said:


> The Stage 4 is what I thought Pioneer would do, based on their press releases that they would be concentrating on mobile audio. Doubly so even after they announced the demise of the Premier brand.
> 
> But will it do well? Time will tell. Pioneer seems to me to be a fairly well run company, with deep R&D that is being exemplified with the Stage 4 equipment -- now, someone high in their food chain must have seen something in their market research to think that this would be a good idea. If it doesn't do well, I've got to think that it may be the last gasp from the big electronics companies for a high-end line in the US. Full-range high end gear is tough to do unless you're a very big corporation.
> 
> ...


All of those companies pulled the plug on High End in the US. They still continued in Japan and even came out with newer versions and better product.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> All of those companies pulled the plug on High End in the US. They still continued in Japan and even came out with newer versions and better product.


Yeah, exactly, that's what I basically said, except for the Japan market (e.g., last gasp for the high end US market).


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Since I seem to have set this avalanche off, I may as well qualify my statement.

I think the deck is a tremendous deal, and am determined to own one in the short term.

I think the component set is a little on the high side, but, that is without hearing it. They are 60% more than the PRS components were last year, which is a hefty jump in price. Now, they may very well compete with Dyn's, Morel, etc... but that just seems contrary to how pioneer exists in the rest of the market. Its all bench racing until there are a few sets in the wild though.

The mids shocked me at the price. Just consider what $500 can get you. These aren't a set of components, with a highly engineered xover, they are essentially a pair of raw drivers which we assume have a great deal of R&D behind them. However, if I were to buy them, it would almost double the amount I have spent on speakers in my system (2xAE IB15, Polk SR6.5 mids, Seas Neo tweets). That is a pretty tall order for any single speaker.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

1azch4 said:


> I think i've read this somewhere before, and the manual seems to confirm it, but this unit will not support playback from the iPhone 3Gs, correct?
> 
> If so, I may have to pass. I love the unit, but all of my music is on my 3Gs, so I may just stick to the Z110 and a bitone.1





alachua said:


> Correct it does not work, Doitor confirmed it in the other P99 thread.


For Doitor's test of iPod/iPhone/USB Thumbdrive Usability take a look here (Top of Page 10 and down from there):

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-pioneer-deh-p01-dex-p99rs-10.html#post918224


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

alachua said:


> I think the component set is a little on the high side, but, that is without hearing it. They are 60% more than the PRS components were last year, which is a hefty jump in price. Now, they may very well compete with Dyn's, Morel, etc... but that just seems contrary to how pioneer exists in the rest of the market. Its all bench racing until there are a few sets in the wild though.
> 
> The mids shocked me at the price. Just consider what $500 can get you. These aren't a set of components, with a highly engineered xover, they are essentially a pair of raw drivers which we assume have a great deal of R&D behind them. However, if I were to buy them, it would almost double the amount I have spent on speakers in my system (2xAE IB15, Polk SR6.5 mids, Seas Neo tweets). That is a pretty tall order for any single speaker.


That's definitely a good analogy...puts things into perspective for sure. If these 2-5/8" mids do end up on eBay or the Unauthorized Internet sites, I think they will be more in the $250-$300 range. Even that is A LOT of money for a pair of tiny mids! The MSRP is gettin' into Scan-Speak 12m Revelator territory.

My problem with these tiny mids is how hard they are to integrate into a coherent 3-way system. If you can mount your mid-bass in the dash or up high with good PLD's then they will work out great. But, IME when you have your mid-bass drivers in the kickpanels, firewall, or doors and small mids up high in the Pillars or Dash, it makes the small mids harder to integrate with the mid-bass.

I doubt that these tiny mids can play *solidly* down to 100-150Hz with authority and low distortion. Even a 3" or 4" mid can have trouble achieving this. IME this is the range you need to cut-off or filter your mid-bass drivers (with at least a 4th-order slope) to reduce the localizable kickpanel-to-dash or pillar "shuffle" between the midrange and mid-bass frequencies. If you can get ALL of the Frequencies from about 120Hz up to 3kHz from just your mids, with low distortion and relatively flat frequency response, you have it made! Incredible width, depth, and staging is possible. The problem for me is most small mids will not play that low and it's difficult to get the mid-bass drivers in the dash without a lot of work!

Anyway back on topic! I'm itchin' to get this HU very soon!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

imo the prs 4" mid was perfect for that, it looked like it go into 200hz easy, why in the heck we couldnt get em here was beyond me.

i was dying to throw that mid in the kick along with the 720prs midbass driver (doors) and scan tweet in the apillars... would have been a potent combo.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

bbfoto said:


> That's definitely a good analogy...puts things into perspective for sure. If these 2-5/8" mids do end up on eBay or the Unauthorized Internet sites, I think they will be more in the $250-$300 range. Even that is A LOT of money for a pair of tiny mids! The MSRP is gettin' into Scan-Speak 12m Revelator territory.
> 
> My problem with these tiny mids is how hard they are to integrate into a coherent 3-way system. If you can mount your mid-bass in the dash or up high with good PLD's then they will work out great. But, IME when you have your mid-bass drivers in the kickpanels, firewall, or doors and small mids up high in the Pillars or Dash, it makes the small mids harder to integrate with the mid-bass.
> 
> ...


Then, why not try something that is harder to accomplish with even a 3 or 4" mid? Have the entire 3-way in the kicks or the midbass and mid in the kicks and the tweeter in the a-pillar?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

lucas569 said:


> imo the prs 4" mid was perfect for that, it looked like it go into 200hz easy, why in the heck we couldnt get em here was beyond me. i was dying to throw that mid in the kick along with the 720prs midbass driver (doors) and scan tweet in the apillars... would have been a potent combo.


 You guys wanting the 4" mid should see if Scott Buwalda can get them if the price is not crazy. Might be enought to get a group buy going?


----------



## onyxP99RS (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
I'm from Singapore and just happened to chance upon this forum. I'll be getting the p99RS installed in my car next week. I'll try to post some pictures and comments once done!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

lucas569 said:


> imo the prs 4" mid was perfect for that, it looked like it go into 200hz easy, why in the heck we couldnt get em here was beyond me.


 I think 250Hz-300Hz is a better cutoff for the driver.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

03blueSI said:


> Then, why not try something that is harder to accomplish with even a 3 or 4" mid? Have the entire 3-way in the kicks or the midbass and mid in the kicks and the tweeter in the a-pillar?


Well...

















you're absolutely right!


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

goooooooooddddddddd ole crappy america,,,,,,,
and the iPOD gennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

So I was reading through the owner/install manual of the P99 and found something really neat "at least I thought so"
The radio has a door trigger wire so that you can hook it into your cars door trigger and when the door is opened the radio will either mute OR attentuate the volume of the radio until the door is closed again.

I thought that was a pretty cool feature so that when you get out of your car you dont have to turn the radio down if you are just running in and out of the car real fast


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got mine today....can't wait to put it in. I been stacking up the goodies, and I'm almost ready


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

^^ is that euro spec or are they already shipping stateside?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sourced from the Philippines. Same as Euro/America/Canada.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

cool, thanks. How long to get it in? Same basic price or much higher?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> Just got mine today....can't wait to put it in. I been stacking up the goodies, and I'm almost ready


I just want everything on that picture  (you can keep the bedsheets tho  )


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Reading up on this unit, I cant wait for it to be released. It will be replacing my 9887, sorry Alpine, if you cant keep up you get left behind. Cant believe I am going to own my first piece of equipment made by Pioneer, my my, how the world turns.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anybody know the US release date? Did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

^^eventually.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

slvrtsunami said:


> cool, thanks. How long to get it in? Same basic price or much higher?


I got lucky, a well respected member here had one BNIB still factory sealed, and I paid a good price..it was in the classifieds here, and I was in the right place at the right time!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

haakono said:


> I just want everything on that picture  (you can keep the bedsheets tho  )


I agree!!!

Only thing I personally would like to add to that is the legatia L8's


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> Only thing I personally would like to add to that is the legatia L8's


I thought about it, but right now I have 2 Dyn MW 170's in each door rocking the house, so I really don't need to change them immediately. I'd rather gather up some more TRU goodies first. Then when I redo my doors I will look into the L8's. I really can't wait to get this deck in though. It will be my first deck with T/A and I know it's going to help my imaging tremendously.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> I thought about it, but right now I have 2 Dyn MW 170's in each door rocking the house, so I really don't need to change them immediately. I'd rather gather up some more TRU goodies first. Then when I redo my doors I will look into the L8's. I really can't wait to get this deck in though. It will be my first deck with T/A and I know it's going to help my imaging tremendously.


Yeah I am excited as hell to get mine as well

I am trying to order it through work so I can get it at employee cost :laugh:

I printed out the manual last week and have been studying/reading it and it has SO MANY cool features that I get more and more excited everyday

I mentioned it a few posts back but one thing I thought was really neat was that it had a door trigger input wire so that when you open your car door the radio will automatically mute OR attentuate if you would like it to.....Pretty neat IMO


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> I got lucky, a well respected member here had one BNIB still factory sealed, and I paid a good price..it was in the classifieds here, and I was in the right place at the right time!


 
Right place, right time....works everytime!!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> I mentioned it a few posts back but one thing I thought was really neat was that it had a door trigger input wire so that when you open your car door the radio will automatically mute OR attentuate if you would like it to.....Pretty neat IMO


yeah I saw that, neat little feature for sure. For me it's all about the sound and this thing should have it in spades.


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> I mentioned it a few posts back but one thing I thought was really neat was that it had a door trigger input wire so that when you open your car door the radio will automatically mute OR attentuate if you would like it to.....Pretty neat IMO


Yes that door trigger works really nice. The only thing that i didn't like about the unit is the shallow knobs on the HU... but it is fixed with a terrific remote control. 

I don't have a really educated ear like some members on this forum so I can't describe the sound on my P99 compared against other HU but I can tell that it is IMO the best SQ wise HU that I have so far. Again this is my opinion. 

I'm really glad I got this one


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

Forgot to say 
With the same set up I changed my HU from Eclipse 55090 to Clarion DRZ9255 to Alpine 7990 to DEX-P99RS.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

darinof said:


> Forgot to say
> With the same set up I changed my HU from Eclipse 55090 to Clarion DRZ9255 to Alpine 7990 to DEX-P99RS.


That's quite an all-star lineup of sources. The rest of the equipment you have isn't too shabby, either...


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

Sold my 880 today. Im next


----------



## 2way+sub (Sep 28, 2008)

hello from Italy...i have read a review about this HU on an italian caraudio magazine (ACS)... about ipod it seems that there isn't a full digital connection but an A/D conversion from ipod to hu...anyone that can confirm this? thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

I want one (P99RS) soooooo bad! That is the ultimate in SQ perfection right there.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

2way+sub said:


> hello from Italy...i have read a review about this HU on an italian caraudio magazine (ACS)... about ipod it seems that there isn't a full digital connection but an A/D conversion from ipod to hu...anyone that can confirm this? thanks and sorry for my english


Full digital. Starting with Generation 6 or above iPod, all iPod Touch, and iPod Nano over 1 G have direct digital out which was previously not allowed by Apple. Now, it is direct digital through the iPod adapter to USB.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

...i'm getting one as soon as they are available in Canada.


i haven't owned any pioneer units before. have their previous higher end units ever offered an external DC/DC converter? if so, why eliminate an external power supply now.

i know this is supposed to be the ultimate 'all in one' unit. but this has caught my attention as most high end decks have one(drz, mx406, 9965 etc).


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd have to agree with darinof.....its that good


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

so there any place to take pre-orders?


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> Full digital. Starting with Generation 6 or above iPod, all iPod Touch, and iPod Nano over 1 G have direct digital out which was previously not allowed by Apple. Now, it is direct digital through the iPod adapter to USB.


So if you have an ipod previous to gen 6, does this mean you're not getting straight digital transfer when using the p99rs?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

katodevin said:


> So if you have an ipod previous to gen 6, does this mean you're not getting straight digital transfer when using the p99rs?


that's the weird thing, with the p01 Ive tried both my 6th gen and my sons Touch to find that the digital feed is still taken after the DSP since if i turn the EQ on it will change the sound. I'm using a standard ipod to usb cable, is that the same as the Pioneer iPod adapter to USB?


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

OK, I want one. Where can I preorder? 

My local distributor said only 18 stores throughout the US would be authorized to sell these and there were strict guidlines to the sale such as no "over-the-counter" sales of the unit. They are supposed to be sold at full retail only, $1350. And, they must be installed at the authorized dealer. I just want one and don't necessarily want to install it just yet and sure as hell don't want/need someone else to put it in for me. Lastly, the only shop in Michigan to be able to get them in Michigan is like 2.5 Hours away from me in Grand Rapids...


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

JKashat said:


> OK, I want one. Where can I preorder?
> 
> My local distributor said only 18 stores throughout the US would be authorized to sell these and there were strict guidlines to the sale such as no "over-the-counter" sales of the unit. They are supposed to be sold at full retail only, $1350. And, they must be installed at the authorized dealer. I just want one and don't necessarily want to install it just yet and sure as hell don't want/need someone else to put it in for me. Lastly, the only shop in Michigan to be able to get them in Michigan is like 2.5 Hours away from me in Grand Rapids...


Wasn't that the way Premier and Excelon were supposed to be distributed?

Be patient, they will start surfacing soon enough.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

basshead said:


> that's the weird thing, with the p01 Ive tried both my 6th gen and my sons Touch to find that the digital feed is still taken after the DSP since if i turn the EQ on it will change the sound. I'm using a standard ipod to usb cable, is that the same as the Pioneer iPod adapter to USB?


The EQ on an iPod is done in the digital domain pre DAC, so it will still be active even if the signal goes out as "digital audio over USB" into the head unit.

Any cable that leaves the iPod and has a USB at that end will be the same as the next.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

JKashat said:


> OK, I want one. Where can I preorder?
> 
> My local distributor said only 18 stores throughout the US would be authorized to sell these and there were strict guidlines to the sale such as no "over-the-counter" sales of the unit. They are supposed to be sold at full retail only, $1350. And, they must be installed at the authorized dealer. I just want one and don't necessarily want to install it just yet and sure as hell don't want/need someone else to put it in for me. Lastly, the only shop in Michigan to be able to get them in Michigan is like 2.5 Hours away from me in Grand Rapids...


Search the classifieds section here. There is someone there who can source a unit for you now from overseas for a P99 (non-jap) version, and for less than the $1350 MSRP. Or you can post a WTB ad and maybe get lucky enough to find someone already in the states selling one, that's how I got my P99.


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

i just ordered one from england, and having it shipped here to the usa.

had it shipped expressed 2-3 day air.

it was the full retail price, plus shipping.

can't wait to get it!!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

JKashat said:


> OK, I want one. Where can I preorder?
> 
> My local distributor said only 18 stores throughout the US would be authorized to sell these and there were strict guidlines to the sale such as no "over-the-counter" sales of the unit. They are supposed to be sold at full retail only, $1350. And, they must be installed at the authorized dealer. I just want one and don't necessarily want to install it just yet and sure as hell don't want/need someone else to put it in for me. Lastly, the only shop in Michigan to be able to get them in Michigan is like 2.5 Hours away from me in Grand Rapids...


That's crap.... Don't know why Pioneer want to do like this.


----------



## old_skool_noma (Jan 15, 2009)

my first thoughts on seeing that head unit were "damn thats a sexy head unit, why didnt i wait for this instead of getting the kdc-x693" then i saw the price, they can keep it for $1350, my kenwood works just fine for $160


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

Any word on when there comming yet? It's been month since CES?


----------



## sands1 (Dec 15, 2009)

jayjaytuner said:


> i just ordered one from england, and having it shipped here to the usa.
> 
> had it shipped expressed 2-3 day air.
> 
> ...



Bejesus , what did you pay for shipping? What company? Was the shipping fair?

I found a place in England that had some TS-S101PRS I was going to get until they quoted shipping to Canada . UPS standered was 180GBP!  Just shipping cost.


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

it was pricey, cause i wanted it fast.
about 150 us .
ordered from caraudiosecurity.com


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't been this excited about a HU in years. In fact, I was sure there would be no replacement for my DRZ9255 for a long time. Guess I was wrong, can't wait to get one of these.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

BigRed said:


> I'd have to agree with darinof.....its that good


Are you using this unit with an external processor? It looks as if darinof is using it with a 701.
From what I'm reading about this unit I'm considering going for it over my current bitone.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't know why you would need a processor. This thing does everything, and the AKM DAC's sound like friggin' butta. Although the Bit1 uses Wolfson DAC's and they're certainly no slouch. As far as all in one units though, this thing has the goods in spades.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> Don't know why you would need a processor. This thing does everything, and the AKM DAC's sound like friggin' butta. Although the Bit1 uses Wolfson DAC's and they're certainly no slouch. As far as all in one units though, this thing has the goods in spades.


If I go for one I'd of course sell my bitone but I'm so happy with the sound from my current setup (DRZ9255 digitally to the bitone) that I'm scared to change anything around. To my ears my car sounds damn near perfect. I'm just turned on by the Pioneer doing the d/a conversion from an ipod.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

so you have to ask yourself if that matter of convenience is worth the money. You could recoup some of the money by selling off the Audison, and the Clarion, but still it's going to cost you some coin in the end. For me it was a no brainer as I have been using an old Sony CDXC-910, and although it sounds pretty good, it's limited in what it can do as far as it's flexibility and processing.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> so you have to ask yourself if that matter of convenience is worth the money. You could recoup some of the money by selling off the Audison, and the Clarion, but still it's going to cost you some coin in the end. For me it was a no brainer as I have been using an old Sony CDXC-910, and although it sounds pretty good, it's limited in what it can do as far as it's flexibility and processing.


I'm leaning towards convenience. I've been constantly changing cds for too many years. Although if I get this I'll have to tune and retune and that surely will take loads of time.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I have the Carrozzeria P-01...

...you guys are going to love this deck. It is amazingly flexible.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> so you have to ask yourself if that matter of convenience is worth the money. You could recoup some of the money by selling off the Audison, and the Clarion, but still it's going to cost you some coin in the end. For me it was a no brainer as I have been using an old Sony CDXC-910, and although it sounds pretty good, it's limited in what it can do as far as it's flexibility and processing.


I don't think you'll have any problem getting $11-1200 for the 9255/Bit1. They still seem to command $500-650 a piece. And the convenience of the iPod is SO worth it.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there a US release date on this yet?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

minibox said:


> Are you using this unit with an external processor? It looks as if darinof is using it with a 701.
> From what I'm reading about this unit I'm considering going for it over my current bitone.


I did a bit of tuning on darinof's, but do not have the unit myself. he is using a 701 for rear fill / rear entertainment.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I love this friggin thing..sounds awesome, and has so much flexibility at your finger tips


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Does it have any PEQ or only the 31 graphic bands for Left and Right independant?

I'd be concerned with loosing my PEQ bands.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

No PEQ, just the 31 L-R bands of fixed Q. (I assume there isn't variable Q ability in the auto-eq feature).


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone have any new listening experiences (in an install) with the new Stage 4 drivers? Other than a few mentions by those who auditioned them at this year’s CES, there hasn’t been jack squat mentioned about the 2-way comp set and less about the 2 5/8 mid. There's hardly any press on the intertubes even. I even checked out one of the stage 4 dealers demo rides at a recent show and it still had the older Premier line drivers in it.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

ISTundra said:


> Anyone have any new listening experiences (in an install) with the new Stage 4 drivers? Other than a few mentions by those who auditioned them at this year’s CES, there hasn’t been jack squat mentioned about the 2-way comp set and less about the 2 5/8 mid. There's hardly any press on the intertubes even. I even checked out one of the stage 4 dealers demo rides at a recent show and it still had the older Premier line drivers in it.


I have not personally, but the only coverage I've seen on Stage 4 is the Pioneer Sound-off competition. I think it might be on pasmag.com now (it was in a recent print article). No tests or reviews, either.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, watched all of the build off videos on youtube but there's not any extended or detailed coverage of the components in those. These have been out for a while now, but other than the P99, there's been virtually no buzz about the stage 4 goods. Maybe Pioneer misjudged the market.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

ISTundra said:


> Yeah, watched all of the build off videos on youtube but there's not any extended or detailed coverage of the components in those. These have been out for a while now, but other than the P99, there's been virtually no buzz about the stage 4 goods. Maybe Pioneer misjudged the market.


Could be. It's hard to sell high end goods during/immediately after the "Great Recession." If you consider that they started down this path in 07/08, it was just poor market timing.

Also, if you figure the folks who have money and would normally splurge on expensive audio gear likely have purchased an expensive car with a "premium" sound system that they are not want to rip out.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I'm good at spending money foolishly, so I suppose I'll be the first to review these in-depth.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

ISTundra said:


> Well I'm good at spending money foolishly, so I suppose I'll be the first to review these in-depth.



I thought reckless spending was out right now, but I salute your spirit of volunteerism!


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

Just got my p99rs put in yesterday. The difference from my Kenwood x994 is night and day. I realize this isn't an apples to apples comparison but DAMN! Prior to putting the p99rs in I was considering getting a new set of components but not now. I am just going to stick with my HSK 163. The results of the auto tune are great, I am hearing instruments and details in music that were previously only audible with a good set of headphones.

I am in the DFW area if any one wants to check it out just give me a pm.


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

ISTundra said:


> Well I'm good at spending money foolishly, so I suppose I'll be the first to review these in-depth.


I will be looking forward to your review to get a another opinion on this set. I heard these in a demo vehicle in SLC Utah and it didn't sound very good IMO. I think it had more to do with their install because a buddy of mine heard some in California and said they were the bomb. Please let us know how you like them.


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

ISTundra said:


> Well I'm good at spending money foolishly, so I suppose I'll be the first to review these in-depth.


Any update on these ?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Review coming soon, I'll probably start a new thread for them. Have the mids & midbass installed and working on tweeter placement and overall tuning.


----------

